# Raw material in Malaysia



## khooek (Jan 5, 2014)

hello
Are there any Malaysian members in this forum?

Please share your experience in buying raw material such as lye and oils. 
Do you guys buy from the USA (Essential Depot, Bramble Berry, etc...?


----------

